# Is He Threatening Us?



## Laurie (Apr 22, 2016)

Your President says we will be at the back of the queue for US trade if we vote to leave the EU

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-36115138

He may have meant it as a warning, but it sounded awfully like a threat to some folks here, me included.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

Omigosh, that sucks!  Yeah, with that tone of voice and those words, he definitely sounds like he's making a threat.  Totally blows my mind considering the long history of our two countries.  

As an American I can't really express an opinion of what Britain "should" do re the EU, but my president definitely isn't speaking for me there!

First time I've been glad he's on his way out of office.  

Hopefully David will stand up to him the way Hugh Grant's "David" stood up to Billy Bob Thornton (and yes, I know this is no laughing matter but that scene was good).


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

(P.S.  OK, pull out.  And keep the pound.)


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

I will be voting to stay in the EU.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

Like I said, I have no right to express an opinion.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

Obama is a lame duck president who can't even get the TPP passed and it's been ready for approval for several years at this point. Like any good US President who believes in big or one world government it should not be a surprise as to what he says. If the EU fails which is a prototype for the Americas it would mean single nation sovereignty and fiscal responsibility-uh oh.


----------



## Debby (Apr 22, 2016)

Maybe what he meant is that if there is a trade deal in place, those industries involved will have special accommodations for the other trade partners that might include price deals, etc., and that because Britain is not involved, those companies are unlikely to turn towards Britain if it means no special prices/deals/considerations etc., and thus, Britain will find itself at the back of the line.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

I listened to his speech and it doesn't sound like he was threatening.  He explained why the UK would be at the back of the queue if we weren't part of the EU.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 22, 2016)

Debby said:


> Maybe what he meant is that if there is a trade deal in place, those industries involved will have special accommodations for the other trade partners that might include price deals, etc., and that because Britain is not involved, those companies are unlikely to turn towards Britain if it means no special prices/deals/considerations etc., and thus, Britain will find itself at the back of the line.



Yeah, you got it.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 22, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Obama is a lame duck president who can't even get the TPP passed and it's been ready for approval for several years at this point. Like any good US President who believes in big or one world government it should not be a surprise as to what he says. If the EU fails which is a prototype for the Americas it would mean single nation sovereignty and fiscal responsibility-uh oh.



Why do you think the TPP should be passed?


----------



## jnos (Apr 22, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Why do you think the TPP should be passed?


I'd also like to know why you the the TPP should be passed?


----------



## Manatee (Apr 22, 2016)

Nine months and Obammy is gone.  That should be a national holiday.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't start celebrating until you see who/what will be replacing him.
It might be sackcloth and ashes time.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2016)

Certainly Canada is anxiously awaiting the results of the next presidential election.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 22, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Obama is a lame duck president who can't even get the TPP passed and it's been ready for approval for several years at this point. Like any good US President who believes in big or one world government it should not be a surprise as to what he says. If the EU fails which is a prototype for the Americas it would mean single nation sovereignty and fiscal responsibility-uh oh.





Butterfly said:


> Why do you think the TPP should be passed?



Butterfly, I believe that's sarcasm.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2016)

Hmm? Seems to me small gov't has a track record of pandering to the wealthy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Nine months and Obammy is gone.  That should be a national holiday.



Many tens of millions of us will be very sad to see him go.  I'd vote for him for a third term.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm? Seems to me small gov't has a track record of pandering to the wealthy.



Exactly.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 22, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Don't start celebrating until you see who/what will be replacing him.
> It might be sackcloth and ashes time.




Seriously.


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 23, 2016)

He's sticking his nose in where it ain't wanted
if Argentina told America to open its borders to Mexico 
He'd soon tell them where to go he wouldn't have
other countries telling America what it can and can't do

im voting to leave the EU


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 23, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> He's sticking his nose in where it ain't wanted
> if Argentina told America to open its borders to Mexico
> He'd soon tell them where to go he wouldn't have
> other countries telling America what it can and can't do
> ...



On the news here it's being 'explained' or rationalized as an 'opinion'. But in reality it's implied 'advice' and does reflect thinking which in turn will affect policy.

I'd want to leave the EU as I want the US to leave NAFTA.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Many tens of millions of us will be very sad to see him go.  I'd vote for him for a third term.



Me too.  Although I do NOT like what he said in this video.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 23, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Why do you think the TPP should be passed?



I didn't say I wanted the TPP to pass. I was referring to a lame duck president who has had an entire term to get his signature trade deal passed. Why should a president who cannot get trade policy passed in his own country comment on another country's trade policy?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

Debby said:


> Maybe what he meant is that if there is a trade deal in place, those industries involved will have special accommodations for the other trade partners that might include price deals, etc., and that because Britain is not involved, those companies are unlikely to turn towards Britain if it means no special prices/deals/considerations etc., and thus, Britain will find itself at the back of the line.


I agree.  It seems like everyone likes to take a shot at Obama if given half a chance.  I don't think he is a threatening type of person when it comes to the EU.  ISIS he threatens justifiably.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 24, 2016)

"On the news here it's being 'explained' or rationalized as an 'opinion'."

I'm afraid I don't see it as an opinion but a scaremongering threat, backed by his latest pronouncement that you won't sell us anything for five to ten years

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-eu-referendum-36120808

I wonder if that applies to Trident?  If so it will leave a dangerous hole in NATO.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2016)

I still see it as opinion, not a threat.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 24, 2016)

As Obama comments on the UK & EU Germany is protesting the Trans Atlantic trade deal or TTIP, yet another trade agreement Obama is trying to get approved.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/obama-germany-25-000-protest-ttip-trade-deal-hannover-n560956


----------



## ossian (Apr 24, 2016)

I think he was making clear what the position would be. It may sound like a threat, but it may also be a simple fact of truth. Now if it was to be proved to be false, that may be another matter. But then the Westminster Government should know all about threats and intimidation when it comes to referenda!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe he's trying to educate voters?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2016)

I wondered about the education aspect also.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 24, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Maybe he's trying to educate voters?



Very kind of him but we have a plethora of home grown pundits doing that already!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2016)

We certainly do Laurie. I will be voting out of the EU in June,  and think the President should have said nothing at all , bringing the 'big guns' out like this does our government no favours at all, and it may well backfire on them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 25, 2016)

Gosh folks, don't take it personally.   I should have said "speaking to the public," rather than speaking to officials.   I didn't mean to upset anyone.  :sorry:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Gosh folks, don't take it personally.   I should have said "speaking to the public," rather than speaking to officials.   I didn't mean to upset anyone.  :sorry:



No one is upset with you, Nancy.  We're being bombarded here from both sides of the issue which being in the US you wouldn't be aware of.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 25, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Gosh folks, don't take it personally.   I should have said "speaking to the public," rather than speaking to officials.   I didn't mean to upset anyone.  :sorry:



No offence taken Nancy.  Like the US,  Ameriscot and I have and election coming up (next month) in addition to June's referendum, so a plethora was, in fact, a bit of an inderstatement!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 26, 2016)

Nobody even thought that you meant to upset anyone Nancy, and you haven't!:chocolate:


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 29, 2016)

A post Obama 'stay in' comment survey shows even more want to leave the EU.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattve...tried-to-convince-them-to-stay-in-it-n2155123


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2016)

If the vote is to leave the EU Scotland will hold another independence referendum.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 29, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> If the vote is to leave the EU Scotland will hold another independence referendum.



Which would almost certainly be out, this time, as most polls suggest a majority of Scots are in favour of the EU.

However it won't happen.  The "leave" campaign has totally run out of steam.


----------



## oakapple (May 1, 2016)

It hasn't run out of steam here in England Laurie, I can assure you of that.


----------



## Laurie (May 1, 2016)

Up in the wild north we may be, but we still get BBC News.  Biggest story today is John Major talking about Notch Korea in the context of leaving the EU.

When the level of debate gets to that level it is over!


----------



## oakapple (May 2, 2016)

John Major is a voice from the past, nobody is swayed by him one way or the other.


----------



## oakapple (May 2, 2016)

The polls show remain/leave to be level pegging .I have always thought the majority would vote IN, not wanting to change, but now it appears to be a close call. We shall see.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 3, 2016)

I'll be voting to leave the EU.  If the 'Red Queen'  (Sturgeon) goes back on her word that the referendum was a 'Once in a generation' event,  I will vote for Scotland remaining in the UK.  It it votes for independence, I will consider moving back to England.

In the meantime, Obama should live out his remaining time gracefully and not try to tell us how to vote.  We have too much interference already from Brussels - that's one reason we should leave the EU.


----------



## Laurie (May 3, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'll be voting to leave the EU.  If the 'Red Queen'  (Sturgeon) goes back on her word that the referendum was a 'Once in a generation' event,  I will vote for Scotland remaining in the UK.  It it votes for independence, I will consider moving back to England.
> 
> In the meantime, Obama should live out his remaining time gracefully and not try to tell us how to vote.  We have too much interference already from Brussels - that's one reason we should leave the EU.



I'm the opposite.  I'll vote leave, but when (not if!) Scotland becomes independent I will support joining the EU.  We  will need protection against our bullying neighbour.

I can envisage no circumstances when I would actually move back down south, unless the Scots actually deport me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 3, 2016)

Laurie, having lived the greater part of my life in England, I do not have the same view of the English as you would appear to have. 
Now, I'll concede that an independent Scotland would need support, so would you prefer to be "bullied" by Brussels or Westminster?  For that matter, the EU might not want Scotland.  Maybe President Trump would come to the rescue.

The political landscape in an independent Scotland might be very different to what it is now, so I would wait and see where was the most advantageous place to live - but that's going off at a tangent - Obama doesn't seem to have had much luck at getting things done in his own country,  so he should shut up and not meddle in ours.


----------



## Laurie (May 3, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Laurie, having lived the greater part of my life in England, I do not have the same view of the English as you would appear to have.
> Now, I'll concede that an independent Scotland would need support, so would you prefer to be "bullied" by Brussels or Westminster?  For that matter, the EU might not want Scotland.  Maybe President Trump would come to the rescue.
> 
> The political landscape in an independent Scotland might be very different to what it is now, so I would wait and see where was the most advantageous place to live - but that's going off at a tangent - Obama doesn't seem to have had much luck at getting things done in his own country,  so he should shut up and not meddle in ours.



I too have lived much of my life in England and have no wish to return there.  On balance I think I would rather to be controlled from Brussels than London!

To suggest that the EU might not want Scotland is to fly in the face of reason.  They have never refused anybody yet, and if Malta, 9 miles by 7 of not very much was made welcome I'm sure Scotland will be.

I certainly hope that the apolitical landscape in an independent Scotland would be different - I couldn't imagine life under an SNP government!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

Laurie said:


> I'm the opposite.  I'll vote leave, but when (not if!) Scotland becomes independent I will support joining the EU.  We  will need protection against our bullying neighbour.
> 
> I can envisage no circumstances when I would actually move back down south, unless the Scots actually deport me.



I am voting for the UK staying in the EU.  If the vote is to leave and Scotland has another independence referendum I'll vote the same as last time - independence.  

Scotland will be my home until I die.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2016)

Annie, you and I seem to have totally opposite views on EU membership and independence - so the will the result be a dead heat ?   Will you be voting tomorrow ?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Annie, you and I seem to have totally opposite views on EU membership and independence - so the will the result be a dead heat ?   Will you be voting tomorrow ?



I always mail in my ballot the day after I get it in the post.


----------



## Debby (May 11, 2016)

Recharging an older thread:

I came across the following (*WikiLeaks: US targets EU over GM crops)*

and thought it relevant to this thread.  What caught my eye particularly was the first comment I saw which said, 'Krikor Aghajanian That is exactly why the US is pushing for the UK to remain in the EU. UK will be the used as the entry point for a lot of GMO products as they are the weak link in the EU opposition to GMO.'  (I would imagine that Cameron's lack of balls when it comes to anything the American administration wants, would suggest that  the suspicion postulated  above is not too far off the mark)

From the article:  '...The US embassy in Paris advised Washington to start a military-style trade war against any Euroxpean Union country which opposed genetically modified (GM) crops, newly released WikiLeaks cables show.
In response to moves by France to ban a Monsanto GM corn variety in late 2007, the ambassador, Craig Stapleton, a friend and business partner of former US president George Bush, asked Washington to penalise the EU and particularly countries which did not support the use of GM crops..."Country team Paris recommends that we calibrate a target retaliation list that causes some pain across the EU since this is a collective responsibility, but that also focuses in part on the worst culprits.

"The list should be measured rather than vicious and must be sustainable over the long term, since we should not expect an early victory. Moving to retaliation will make clear that the current path has real costs to EU interests and could help strengthen European pro-biotech voices," said Stapleton,.'http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/jan/03/wikileaks-us-eu-gm-crops


As I recall, Obama promised at the time he was running for the Presidency the first time, he promised to work on getting GMO crops labelled.  Well we've seen how that has gone, with one of the benefits of his efforts being the selection of a CEO of Monsanto being named as the Food Safety (bozo) for the United States.  I also recall that when Iraq was bludgeoned into submission, one of the first things that was done was Paul Bremer  decreeing that Iraqi farmers must buy their seed and supplies only from Monsanto and if they didn't they risked losing all their farm equipment as punishment.  Now the focus is on Europe and with the TPP presenting a clear and present danger to the autonomy of the European nations, it should come as no surprise that Monsanto is involved yet again.http://www.oilgeopolitics.net/GMO/Iraq_and_seeds_of_democracy/iraq_and_seeds_of_democracy.HTM

Personally, I think all of the above is a very good reason for 'outsiders' to comment on practically everything that goes on in Washington.


----------



## Manatee (May 11, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Maybe he's trying to educate voters?



The word is "brainwash" not educate.


----------

